# reposition g-tube



## JDACPC (Oct 31, 2012)

Why not 43761?

_Initial fluoroscopy identified unchanged position of recently placed G-tube in the left upper quadrant.  Under sterile conditions, following application of local anesthetic and after time out was performed, anchoring suture was removed and pigtail catheter slowly withdrawn using intermittent fluoroscopy.  In the lateral position, the pigtail catheter was withdrawn until resistance was obtained and visually, the pigtail portion of the G-tube rested up against the gastric wall anterior gastric wall.  The catheter was resecured to the skin. _


----------



## jmcpolin (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes you would use that code.


----------



## pradip.jadhav@gebbs.com (Feb 13, 2013)

Please can anyone guide me for coding this report.
As per my understanding 43761 has CCI edits with 76000. Can we code this report as 43761, 76000-59 or 43761 only?

EXAM: XR FEEDING TUBE PLACEMENT FLUORO
EXAM DATE: 02/07/2013

CLINICAL: CORPAK PLACEMENT UNDER FLUORO IN AM 1/6/13

COMMENT: Under fluoroscopic guidance, the Corpak feeding tube was
advanced through the stomach into the duodenum with a small amount of
contrast being injected for confirmation.

Fluoroscopy time: 5 minutes

IMPRESSION: Fluoroscopic guided Corpak tube placement.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 14, 2013)

pradip.jadhav11@gebbs.com said:


> Please can anyone guide me for coding this report.
> As per my understanding 43761 has CCI edits with 76000. Can we code this report as 43761, 76000-59 or 43761 only?
> 
> EXAM: XR FEEDING TUBE PLACEMENT FLUORO
> ...



It is appropriate to bill 76000 with 43761 if it is documented. However, this is only for naso or orogastric tubes, _not percutaneous G tubes for GJ tubes_.

HTH


----------



## mgbprajasekar@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2021)

I have Doubt in G tube Repositioning. "The external portion of the G-tube and the surrounding tissue is cleansed and draped in sterile fashion. The G-tube balloon  is decompressed. Guidewires placed through the G-tube into the stomach and in the G-tube is advanced until the balloon was felt to lie in the stomach. The balloon was reinflated with 10 cc of dilute contrast and pulled taut to the anterior aspect of the  anterior abdominal wall within the stomach"

Which CPT will be appropriate for this scenario. I took CPT 49999.


----------

